# AEP Tubers



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Is everyone ready to put there tubes in. I inflated mine last night just to make sure there were no leaks. Post some float tubing pics in this thread. I'll post pics when it will let me. It's not letting me right now.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder, I still have to get another bladder since Texas Steve sunk me.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Here are a couple pics. More to come.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

A couple of buddy's


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

You guys are killing me here!


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Here's the only picture of the AEP strip mines that I have on my computer (the rest is on my cell phone). I hope to get more up this spring and summer. Can't see my float tube but it's there. I caught this 13 inch bass directly off a beaver lodge. I can always count on catching bass from the lodges. This pond is along the Buckeye Trail.









BBANKS, I recognize that pond in your pictures. How did you do there? I fished it once and didn't do very well (one 12 inch bass and a couple smaller ones.)


My pic doesn't seem to be coming up, not yet at least. But it's the only one in my photo gallery at the moment if you want to look.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

BBanks, I recognize the pond in the middle picture. We did fairly well on bluegills through the ice there.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

If i remeber right we just got a few small ones out of there! I keep looking at the pictures on the computer to keep my sanity! I am going to try to get down there in march and at least scope out some ponds if the weather permits. I would love to meet up with you guys sometime to trade some pond storys!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

here is some more for those who love it


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Brian....Your pictures are putting a hurt on my ability to concentrate on work. I too recognize a pond and caught a real nice three pounder from that high wall, picture three. I should have a date for March in a day or two and will let you know as soon as possible. I have to get out the b-boat and waders and check for leaks in both.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

youll like this


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Now that is just too cruel at lunchtime, Brian. I can taste the meat we had on that fantastic rack. Come on March.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

You guys are killin me with those pics. I don't think I can wait to get back to God's country. I can still taste those Kabobs! We need to come up with something to top that in the spring. It will be tough, but we can do it. I'm thinking of something like garlic infused, marinated possum or morel stuffed groundhog. Any other suggestions???


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

Lets just all go down this weekend and get it over with. JD youcan eat the groundhog and i"ll eat the morels.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Let me know about March. I'm in!!!!!!!! I would love to meet up and do some tubing. More pics to come.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Here is a bunch


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

These are the last one's I promise.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What kinda fins do you guys use?


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

what river are you guys on? looks like GREAT area


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be in touch! your pics are awsome i will see if i can round some more up tomorrow. We will try to see what weather will be like maybe like 3rd or 4th weekend in march and try that!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

OK. I'm sold! I'm getting a tube! That looks so awesome! Thanks for sharing these pics. I'm getting really excited for my first spring and summer fishing in Ohio.

Yanky, they're on the AEP ponds, not a river.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

There just called boot fins. They go over anykind of boot, shoe or waders.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

its not an aep photo, but a fun one nonetheless. I am ready to get out and get after it!!!


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

All hail the almighty Gummy. GUMMY!!!
remember that guy?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

GUMMY!!!!!!!!!!! GUMMY!!!!!!!!!!! We heard that the whole weekend at the campsite. That guy was put some beverages down.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh man was he toasted.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I got a float tube a couple months ago and was gonna ask if it was possible to catch nice fish out of a tube.......i think i have my answer. I live failry close to aep....ill be seein you guys down there. very nice. great posts.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Guy's, you could'nt have put more of a sparkin my heart for the promise land! Can't wait to meet up. We need to make it happen this time around! I am sure that there is alot to share! As you can see from the grill photo there is nothing better than setting around telling storys eatin and drinkind your favorite beverage.


----------



## choman2673 (Mar 21, 2007)

This photo was taken at the lake at campground "C" in early May 2007. Needless to say... He broke my line.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

That's great choman


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I think I got a bite from the same fish, choman. Except that it was on my leg, not my lure, so I just paddle around in a circle now.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Okay, let's try this on for size. I have my work schedule arranged so that Jerry and I are going down to the the promised land Thurdsay, March 26th and staying until the 31st, Tuesday. How does that fit with any of you folks?


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I am putting it on the calender.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Choman,

You need a bigger boat!

Da Da DADADADA ....


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey FishJunky & BBanks... Very nice pictures!!! 

Although I've never fished or camped with your group, I might want to schedule a trip while you guys are down there. Chili cooked in my dutch oven over an open fire might go well with your vittles.
Fire me off a post a week or so before you head out.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be sure to let you know when we go. There is one thing about it, if we dont catch any fish, we sure dont go away hungry!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Okay fellows, here we go. We need to coordinate what we are bringing so there are no unnecessay duplications. Campsite K, as soon as possible Thursay, March26,. Jerry and I will be there Thursday and can spread out. We will only do this now as space is available, not as in prime time. Come one, come all.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Doggone thick fingers, Campsite H is the one of choice. Sorry for any confusion, there is some AI, "Alcohol Involvement".


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Lord........Please give us this weather next weekend over in the Promised Land(AEP). We are going to be in campsite H Thursday 3/26, and plan to stay through the weekend. If the weather is right, fish on. If not, scouting is the name of the game. Would like to see anyone who can make it for a little food, fun, and beverage. Who am I kidding, a lot of beverage. We could swap some stories and fishing sites so we all can have some different water to try.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I'm taking the float tube to the AEP land tomorrow and I'll be sure to post a report. I'm not sure how useful it'll be though - 72 degrees tomorrow versus what looks like high 50's next week.

Here's hoping I wash off that winter-long skunk tomorrow!


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Came back from a long weekend Tuesday night and can't wait for the May trip to get here. Some of the smaller ponds were giving up fish but some bigger ones were still awful cold. We stayed in H and unless they are just testing the water, I believe that it is on now. Have five small bags of fillets to whet the appetite for the next trip.


----------

